# Handgun only for a year



## Razor Blade (Apr 27, 2012)

Who here has only hunted with a handgun for the year. No rifles. I think i will try it this year to see if i can bring back a little of the excitement.I have several that i will be using. What about you folks. Scott


----------



## brandonsc (Apr 27, 2012)

i'll be hunting with my bow and i've got a new S&W 460 i'm gonna try to knock a few down with


----------



## harryrichdawg (Apr 28, 2012)

Not confident enough in my shooting abilities with my Redhawk to leave the rifle at home.  Carry both when I carry the handgun.  Might shoot a doe or two with it, but if MR. BIG steps out, I ain't foolin' with the handgun.


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 28, 2012)

I may give it a try a few hunts during the year,especially during the late season,but I don't dare try it until after the peak is over and gone.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 28, 2012)

By hunting with a handgun only , it makes me take a better shot or just pass. I seem to get that extreme heart pounding when hunting with a handgun.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 28, 2012)

My #1 drug of choice.  Keep us posted on how it goes.

John I.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 28, 2012)

I had a Ruger 7.5" Super Blackhawk I used exclusively for 2 yrs...

Handloaded 180gr HP and 240gr HP and it killed 8 deer in those
2 yrs...Used a 4X scope for awhile, but it was just to bulky for
me, so I took it off and just used open high vis sights ....


----------



## ejs1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

If you want to be succesful with your handgun leave your rifle at home. I have carried both and still do occasionally but usually if I carry two it's a single shot pistol paired with a G20 or 44 revolver.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 28, 2012)

I totally agree with you, thats what you have to do. You will be tempted to use the rifle if you carry both.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 28, 2012)

I hunted with a bow during bow season and a ML during ML season but for six years or so years I never carried anything but a handgun.

Killing deer with a rifle got too easy and I felt like a sniper on guard duty just waiting for my target. Handgun hunting put the excitement back into it for me.
The last four or five years I mainly carried a handgun during firearms season but played with a few military type rifles and an old Remington 760 my kid gave me.
In all those years I never felt like only having a handgun cost me a deer, in fact it probably made me a better hunter.
I carried a 10" contender if I was hunting a field or someplace I thought my shot would be 100 yards or over. The rest of the time I carried a Redhawk or Blackhawk and last year I carried a Glock 10mm all season but the deer did not cooperate during the firearms season.
Try it, you will like it, just carry only the handgun and have some fun.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 28, 2012)

I just ordered a glock 20 , gen 4 in a 10 mm. I want to hunt this year with it some.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 28, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> I think i will try it this year to see if i can bring back a little of the excitement.



I like that thinking in fact Im gonna use vintage traditional archery gear(1970 and older) this yr. My next challenge after that will be primitive and then self made primitive made weapons....
Good Luck

Gonna throw a flintlock in there at some point as well.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 29, 2012)

That sounds cool . I think getting back to the basics is fun sometimes. No worries , just hunting.


----------



## bowhntr (Apr 29, 2012)

I hunt with a bow during bow season ,I may get a couple of days during muzzleloader season . But over the last 12 years I have used nothing but my Encore and Contenders during gun season . I have taken 20+ deer with my handguns and my best buck yet with my .357 Max Super 14 Contender @ 55 yds right behind the ear !!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 29, 2012)

Great shooting . Sounds like fun , thats a lot of deer.


----------



## nickE10mm (Apr 30, 2012)

In my opinion, if you are to truly "handgun hunt", you will never bring a rifle.  Dedicate yourself to stalking close and placing your handgun shots and you will be rewarded with the best hunting experience possible.  HANDGUN ONLY  

FWIW, I've killed a deer three out of the last four seasons with a 10mm of some sort.  Never taken out the G20 but I've killed a couple deer with a DW Razorback and my Fusion longslide, too.  Practice those shots and the 10mm becomes a perfect deer pistol.

Good luck!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 30, 2012)

I have sent 5 deer on to be with Jesus with my 44 mag. I just wanted to try something different, so i got my 15 inch 7/08 TC Encore all scoped up and wanted to replace the glock 10 mm i had before.


----------



## DeucesWild (Apr 30, 2012)

I've killed a half dozen or so with my sbh 44 over the past few years and got to where I won't hit the woods without one of my hand cannons. I picked up a S&W 460 xvr last year so I'm hoping to try it out this fall.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Apr 30, 2012)

i did it year before last when hunted with my son but when it was just me i took somthing more reachy outy and touchey
but who knows next year might bring a scoped 44mag into my life and the 50 cal can take some time off


----------



## golffreak (Apr 30, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> I just ordered a glock 20 , gen 4 in a 10 mm. I want to hunt this year with it some.



Awesome gun. It's what I use as well.


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 2, 2012)

nothing at all wrong with hunting with your handgun only.  At times I will bow hunt only all year, dont hurt my ears and kills em quick  It all depends on the terain I am hunting


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I left rifle at home and hunted with my TC Contender Super 14 in 7x30 with Ultradot for 4 or 5 years.  Took some very nice bucks with it out well past 100 yards.  It was/is lots of fun to hunt with.

Dave


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 29, 2012)

Wonder what I hunt with  ( see upper left photo)


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm doing it this year as well. SBH Hunter in 41 Mag with Ultradot 30 for close set-ups, Contender Super 14 in 7-30 Waters with a Leupold for longer view stands.


----------



## crazyjigr (Aug 30, 2012)

Stick,string and stone if it's under 30yards if it's not the ruger super blackhawk hunter 44mag will have to do the job.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Aug 30, 2012)

357!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 30, 2012)

I am getting ready , cant wait till time to go. I am excited. I  think when i take an animal with one gun , i will lay it down for another one.Just to try to use several. Scott


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 30, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> I am getting ready , cant wait till time to go. I am excited. I  think when i take an animal with one gun , i will lay it down for another one.Just to try to use several. Scott



That is what I do.  Unfortunately, I run out of legal spots on my harvest record long before I run out of handguns to kill deer with.  

This year will be the first time in 5 years I plan on taking a rifle to the woods.  I have an AR in 6.8 I plan on using just to tick off the lefties who say "Why would anyone need an AR-15?"


----------

